# Plants in Its natural Habitat; Java ferns, Crypt. Affinis, Fissidens & moss!



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow, always neat to see these plants growing in their native habitat, also really cool how you can just go for a walk and find plants to use in your tanks! Always wanted to go somewhere where I can do that


----------



## MrSwampfish (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks .. Yup, it took me about 6 hours drive to get there. Its very exciting to see these plants growing in their native habitat. There's so many mossies and leeches too Lol..


----------

